# My Counselor Just Broke Up With Me



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

So I have been doing phone session with my counselor. I was in the area today (long story, huge disaster) and I went in to see him. He told me that he doesn't know how to treat my condition and that he feels there is nothing more he can do for me. So he is trying to find another counselor in my area, which is in another state, to reffer me to. I was like.......................................................
THERE AREN'T ANY COUNSELORS OR THERAPISTS OR PHYSCHOLOGISTS OR PSYCHIATRISTS or even Dr. Simeon herself that know how to treat this disorder. THERE IS NO PROVEN TREATMENT FOR IT. This is just the cherry on top of a horrible day. I mean like someone would have to lose a limb or die to make this day any worse.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

thats a complete disaster. that sucks to hear. i could imagine how you would feel. i think i would almost feel helpless if a counselor told me something like that. i would be heart broken if my therapist ended our friendship. my therapist isnt really distinguished in understanding "depersonalization" either. but he helps me to become more aware of what is actually causing me to feel so bad. we kind of work together, like working on a puzzle. things seem to be going really well for me. but, hope you can find someone that will be able to understand and give you some extra help.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that is so sad. it inspires me to finish up my degree and make a damn difference. i really truly plan to make a dent in depersonalization. sometimes it amazes me how well we have adapted to treating ourselves. no one deserves to be told they cannot be helped NO ONE. do not lose hope. doctors may fall short and give up hope but it is up to us to be strong and keep each other going. i know you've got it in ya


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Peachy. I feel like, for me, that what is causing my dp is the abuse I've been through and that I need to work through that. Only problem is that I have no idea HOW to work through that on my own. Oh and I'm getting divorced and will be losing health insurance, so I won't be able to afford counseling anyways.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

What the hell kind of councelor do you have??! I mean really, what is wrong with this guy? He needs to find another profession, he obviously doesn't know what he's doing and I'm sorry you had to hear him say that.

You can get better, you WILL get better, but it has to come from within you. Find a better therapist, take up a hobby, eat better, work out, do whatever you can to focus on life rather than this SYMPTOM that stems from a real underlying issue. You have to heal mentally in order for this to go away.


----------



## alegoribar (Mar 1, 2010)

It may sound terrible but at least she/he was honest. I have been severely damaged by stupid false promises and had spent enormous amounts of saliva talking to dishonest people who were just making money out of my pain. But I know how you feel it is HORRENDOUS TO HAVE SOMETHING WITH NO CURE!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

ouch, sorry he left ya man.

on a fun note: perhaps a better counselor would understand that many things don't have a cure yet







, guess he just chickened out.

bok?

------
swedish man: car ta try mah coopkoks? (cupcakes)


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a bummer, sorry to hear that. It seems like I've been the one to pull the plug on counsellors in the last few years, when it feels like I've gotten everything I can out of the maybe-related things they're treating me for (anxiety, ocd, relationship and self-image issues), but it seems like I end up getting some kind of emotional attachment to each one, even if I can't feel it.

The one I'm working with right now actually looked at Feeling Unreal, and is working on a treatment plan drawn out of it, which is really cool. I find myself wanting to do it and not at the same time, since there is that kind of awful sense of safety about feeling absolutely cut off from myself and everything else. Those little glimpses of reality, though, however dim they've been in the last few years, have been amazing.


----------

